# gold



## Griff (Jul 28, 2010)

This is just a tease. I'll post more pics from my recent road trip later when I have more time. My nephew who is a driller at the Ft. Knox gold mine near Fairbanks took us on a private tour. The first pic has my 82 year old Mom, myself and my nephew -- left to right. The gold bar I'm holding has a value of $308,500 at the current spot price for gold. The curved thing behind my head is a woolly mammoth tusk uncovered at the mine.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 28, 2010)

Groovy Griff. Must have been fun to spend time with your mom and nephew. 

PIGS


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd like to spend some time with that bar of gold


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jul 28, 2010)

YUM, YUM . . . I love gold. Looking forward to the rest of the photos.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats cool Griff!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 28, 2010)

Dang Griff that is just too cool. Hope you thought to gouge your thumbnail across that bar a few times to snag a sliver of gold just as a souvenir type deal. Fine looking family. Nice tusk. 

bigwheel


----------



## woodman3222 (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jul 29, 2010)

nice pics!!!


----------



## Shores (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks fun. So, how many security gaurds were standing behind the camera?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2010)

Just how big was that woolly mammoth you killed Griff?
Cool pics


----------

